# enemy territory (no sound)[CASO RIPRESO]

## RockSteady

ciao raga ho emerso enemy territory ma nn sento nessun audio vi posto l'output 

rocksteady@yoyo rocksteady $ et

ET 2.56 linux-i386 Sep 10 2003

----- FS_Startup -----

Current search path:

/home/rocksteady/.etwolf/etmain/etmapcycle.pk3 (3 files)

/home/rocksteady/.etwolf/etmain

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain/pak1.pk3 (10 files)

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain/pak0.pk3 (3725 files)

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain/mp_bin.pk3 (4 files)

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain

----------------------

3742 files in pk3 files

execing default.cfg

couldn't exec language.cfg

execing profiles/RockSteady/etconfig.cfg

couldn't exec autoexec.cfg

Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok

------- Input Initialization -------

Joystick is not active.

------------------------------------

Bypassing CD checks

----- Client Initialization -----

----- Initializing Renderer ----

-------------------------------

----- Client Initialization Complete -----

----- R_Init -----

...loading libGL.so.1: Initializing OpenGL display

...setting mode 6: 1024 768

Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2

XF86DGA Mouse (Version 2.0) initialized

XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 1024x768

Using 8/8/8 Color bits, 24 depth, 0 stencil display.

GL_RENDERER: MOBILITY FIRE GL 9000 DDR Athlon (3DNow!)

Initializing OpenGL extensions

...using GL_S3_s3tc

...ignoring GL_EXT_texture_env_add

...using GL_ARB_multitexture

...using GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array

...GL_NV_fog_distance not found

XF86 Gamma extension initialized

GL_VENDOR: ATI Technologies Inc.

GL_RENDERER: MOBILITY FIRE GL 9000 DDR Athlon (3DNow!)

GL_VERSION: 1.3 (X4.3.0-3.2. :Cool: 

GL_EXTENSIONS: GL_ARB_multitexture GL_EXT_texture_env_add GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array GL_S3_s3tc GL_ARB_point_parameters GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp GL_ARB_texture_compression GL_ARB_texture_cube_map GL_ARB_texture_env_add GL_ARB_texture_env_combine GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_ARB_transpose_matrix GL_ARB_vertex_blend GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object GL_ARB_vertex_program GL_ARB_window_pos GL_ATI_element_array GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap GL_ATI_fragment_shader GL_ATI_map_object_buffer GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3 GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once GL_ATI_vertex_array_object GL_ATI_vertex_attrib_array_object GL_ATI_vertex_streams GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3 GL_ATIX_texture_env_route GL_ATIX_vertex_shader_output_point_size GL_EXT_abgr GL_EXT_bgra GL_EXT_blend_color GL_EXT_blend_func_separate GL_EXT_blend_minmax GL_EXT_blend_subtract GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint GL_EXT_draw_range_elements GL_EXT_fog_coord GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays GL_EXT_packed_pixels GL_EXT_point_parameters GL_EXT_rescale_normal GL_EXT_polygon_offset GL_EXT_secondary_color GL_EXT_separate_specular_color GL_EXT_stencil_wrap GL_EXT_texgen_reflection GL_EXT_texture3D GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc GL_EXT_texture_cube_map GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp GL_EXT_texture_env_combine GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3 GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias GL_EXT_texture_object GL_EXT_texture_rectangle GL_EXT_vertex_array GL_EXT_vertex_shader GL_HP_occlusion_test GL_NV_texgen_reflection GL_NV_blend_square GL_NV_occlusion_query GL_SGI_color_matrix GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp GL_SGIS_texture_lod GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap GL_SGIS_multitexture GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE: 2048

GL_MAX_ACTIVE_TEXTURES_ARB: 6

PIXELFORMAT: color(24-bits) Z(24-bit) stencil(0-bits)

MODE: 6, 1024 x 768 fullscreen hz:N/A

GAMMA: hardware w/ 0 overbright bits

CPU:

rendering primitives: single glDrawElements

texturemode: GL_LINEAR_MIPMAP_LINEAR

picmip: 0

texture bits: 0

multitexture: enabled

compiled vertex arrays: enabled

texenv add: disabled

compressed textures: enabled

NV distance fog: disabled

Initializing Shaders

----- finished R_Init -----

------- sound initialization -------

/dev/dsp: Input/output error

Could not mmap /dev/dsp

------------------------------------

Sound memory manager started

Sys_LoadDll(/home/rocksteady/.etwolf/etmain/ui.mp.i386.so)...

Sys_LoadDll(/home/rocksteady/.etwolf/etmain/ui.mp.i386.so) failed:

"/home/rocksteady/.etwolf/etmain/ui.mp.i386.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"

Sys_LoadDll(/opt/enemy-territory/etmain/ui.mp.i386.so)... ok

Sys_LoadDll(ui) found **vmMain** at  0x4dd02bfc

Sys_LoadDll(ui) succeeded!

--- Common Initialization Complete ---

Opening IP socket: localhost:27960

Started tty console (use +set ttycon 0 to disable)

^5PunkBuster Client: PunkBuster Client (v1.069 | A0) Enabled

^5PunkBuster Client: Game Version [ET 2.56 linux-i386 Sep 10 2003]

^5PunkBuster Client: Not Connected to a Server

Unknown command "+topshots"

Resolving etmaster.idsoftware.com

etmaster.idsoftware.com resolved to 192.246.40.60:27951

----- CL_Shutdown -----

RE_Shutdown( 1 )

-----------------------

----- CL_Shutdown -----

-----------------------

Shutdown tty console

rocksteady@yoyo rocksteady $

----------

## zUgLiO

se usi kde lancialo cosi:

```
artsdsp -m et
```

Edit: O altrimenti appena si sveglia X-Drum ti scriverà come compilare i moduli di Alsa   :Very Happy: 

Al momento non me lo ricordo  :Sad: 

----------

## RockSteady

no ma gli alsa mi vanno e questa la cosa strana cioe nn ho nessun problema d sound e solo et che mi da problemi cmq ora provo a fare come dici tu   :Very Happy: 

----------

## RockSteady

perfetto ho provato e va a meraviglia (figata)

----------

## RockSteady

com'e che interagisco solo da (SPETTATORE)???

----------

## zUgLiO

Perchè forse entri in server gia pieni o che pongono limiti al numero di giocatori per squadra.

Prova a cambiare piu volte server.

Ti consiglio anche questo bel programmino:

```

games-util/xqf

      Latest version available: 0.9.14

      Latest version installed: 0.9.14

      Size of downloaded files: 800 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.linuxgames.com/xqf/

      Description: A server browser for many FPS games (frontend for qstat)
```

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> se usi kde lancialo cosi:
> 
> ```
> artsdsp -m et
> ```
> ...

 Giusto per curiosità, dove potrei modificare l'avvio di artsdsp? Quale file di config si occupa di ciò?

----------

## Raffo

che cosa è enemy territory???

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> che cosa è enemy territory???

 

```
*  games-fps/enemy-territory

      Latest version available: 2.56-r2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 264,343 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.idsoftware.com/

      Description: Return to Castle Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory - standalone multi-player game based on Return to Castle Wolfenstein
```

----------

## Raffo

grazie fedeliallalinea, ho postato per chiedere una descrizione, ma quando hai detto return to castle wolfenstein hai detto tutto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Se compili xqf ti consiglio di mettere la USE geoip, così vedi pure dove si trova il server!

----------

